# Rauwolscine (alpha-Yohimbine) - A Comprehensive Guide



## DiggyV

*Rauwolscine*

There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This one of a series of articles I have written on fat-loss compounds, and there will be more following this one.

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Acacia Rigidula: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/217220-acacia-rigidula-comprehensive-guide.html

As with the previous article I'll give a brief overview of Rauwolscine, however as this is a relatively new compound, then these are still being fully documented, and my research is ongoing.

I have used various sources for this, from the omni present Wikipedia, through online articles, research papers and also personal experiences with the substance.

*Background to Rauwolscine*

Rauwolscine is an indole alkaloid with stimulant, aphrodisiac and local anaesthetic effects found naturally in plants of the genus Rauwolfia and Pausinystalia, along with several other active alkaloids including Yohimbine. Rauwolscine is a stereoisomer of Yohimbine, that is it is chemically identical, but differs in its 3 dimensional orientation. There are a total of 3 stereoisomers of Yohimbine, the other two being corynanthine and 3-epi-alpha-yohimbine. These two as yet have not found their way into any supplements that I can find, although there is a gathering body of research on them.

Rauwolscine is a relatively new substance and as such is not currently found in a great number of products, however those that are commonly available are listed later in this article.

*How does it work - more science*

Rauwolscine is an alpha-2 antagonist, it blocks the pre- and post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors, this prevents the release of Norepinephrine from cells. Norepinepherine stimulates both the alpha and beta receptors in a cell. Stimulation of the beta adrenoceptors causes the breakdown of fat, whilst stimulating the alpha-2 adrenoceptors prevents this breakdown of fats. Rauwolscine blocks the alpha feedback mechanism, thus increasing norepinephrine. Additionally in blocking the alpha-2 receptor it blocks the storage of new fat.

Like yohimbine, rauwolscine is an agonist of 5-HT1a/b receptors and induce serotonin-like effects. While yohimbine has more affinity for the receptor, rauwolscine has a lower IC50 value (meaning it can saturate more receptors at the same dose) and can be seen as slightly more potent in serotonergic activity.

Additionally blocking the post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors leads to minor corpora cavernosa smooth muscle relaxation. In fact the majority of adrenoceptors in the corpora cavernosa are alpha-1. These are the properties of Rauwolscine and Yohimbine that mean it is useful in the treatment of erectile disfunction. This may prove useful for those in bodybuilding who are using, or have recently stopped using AASs, as loss of libido and erectile problems are a known side effect of these substances.

Like Ephedrine and Yohimbine it does not act directly on the Beta receptors, and therefore does not need to be cycled in the same way as Clenbuterol does, there is more information on this below.

It should be noted that the the abdominal area in men and the glutofemoral (butt) area in women contains a higher ratio of alpha-2 receptors, this seems, from personal experience, to make Rauwolscine more effective in these areas. Also blocking the alpha-2 receptors increases blood flow in fatty tissue, which also prevents fat from being deposited in the area.

*Availability*

Rauwolscine is available as an addition to a low number of fat-burning products right now, however its unique properties mean that side effects are dramatically reduced, whilst still being an effective fat loss agent.

*Side Effects*

Unlike ECA and Yohimbine, Rauwolscine does not have the associated anxiety and panic attacks which are prevalent with them, additionally the level of shakes on higher dosages are basically non-existent. Additionally I did not notice the same level of blood pressure increase as I did on ECA and Yohimbine. Also given that Rauwolscine effectively raises the levels of norepinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia, although from personal experience this seems to be much less extreme than Yohimbine and certainly ECA.

However as with all central nervous stimulants, Rauwolscine should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes or anemia, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications. Please consult with a qualified medical practitioner if in doubt.

*Products and Suppliers for Rauwolscine*

*PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE PRODUCTS ARE HIGHLY UNLIKELY TO NOW CONTAIN RAUWOLSCINE, IF THEY EVEN STILL EXIST. THE BAN LAST YEAR MADE IT ILLEGAL TO SELL RAUWOLSCINE IN ANY OTC PRODUCTS.*

The following are either products that I have used personally, or have on recommendation from people or companies whose opinion I trust. Again feel free to post further Rauwolscine based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.

*PES Alpha-T2*

Higenamine 40mg - a Beta2 Agonist this promotes a direct fat loss action, like a low power clenbuterol.

Rauwolscine HCL 14mg

3,3'-diido-l-thyronine - Several studies have shown that these compounds increase the metabolization of fatty acids and the burning of adipose fat tissue in rats.

This is available from Predator Nutrition

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alpha-t2-90-caps.cfm

and CheapUK Supplements

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners/pes-alpha-t2-90-capsule

*Genomyx Alphaburn*

Rauwolfia Serpentina (standarized for 30% Rauwolscine)	30mg	**

Black Pepper extract (standarized to 20% Piperine)	50mg	**

Another product with none of the nasty sides, Rauwolscine levels lower than Alpha-T2, but will still be effective, Black Pepper extract makes a nice addition as well.

This is available as always from the omni-present Predator Nutrition

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alphaburn-100-capsules.cfm

and also Maximum Sports Nutrition

http://www.maximumsportsnutrition.co.uk/fat-burners/genoymx-alphaburn-100-caps

These are the only product I have found so far that capitalises on the low sides of Rauwolscine, and would be suitable for those people who have a history of anxiety, or are naturally anxious people. The product below also contain rauwolscine, but additionally contain ingredients that have known anxiety type side effects.

*USP Labs OxyElite Pro*

Proprietary Blend	119.5mg

Bauhinia Purpurea L.(Standardized For Bauhnia-Statins 1-4) - Bauhinia purpurea may possess thyroid hormone-regulating activity amongst other things, and is claimed to aid in the conversion of T4 to T3 in animals.

Bacopa Monniera (Leaf) - this supports natural T4 levels, and in high doses (not in OxyElite though) can increase serum levels of T4, without the corresponding increase in T3.

1,3-Dimethylamylamine (from Geranium Stem) - the well known Alpha receptor stimulant. Does have the issues associated with anxiety though. There is debate though at p[resent around how much 1,3 DMAA is actually found in geranium stem, and if it is then at what concentrations.

Cirsium Oligophyllum (Whole Plant Extract) - seems to work synergistically with caffeine to enhance fat loss.

Rauwolscine (Rauvolfia Canescens L. [Leaf And Root])

Caffeine	100mg

On paper this looks like a great fat-burner, I have not personally tried this one, although it is on my list of supplements to try. I will update this section once I have completed a cycle.

This is available from Predator Nutrition

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-oxyelite-pro-90-capsules.cfm

and CheapUK Supplements

http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners-thermogenics/usplabs-oxyelite-pro-90-capsule

*Genomyx HEAT Stack*

Tyramine	100 mg - Tyramine acts as a catecholamine (dopamine, norepinephrine (noradrenaline), epinephrine (adrenaline)) releasing agent. However there has been some link to migraines, however as with all research there are papers that counteract this as well! 

Hordenine	50 mg - has been shown to stimulate the release of norepinephrine in mammals.

Rauwolfia Serperntia Extract (30% Rauwolscine) 30 mg

Green Coffee Bean Extract (50% Chlorogenic Acid)	200 mg - a known fat loss agent

Bergenin	200 mg - has some possible heart rate control properties along with possible liver protection properties. Not a huge amount of research on this one at the momoent.

TRPV-1 Thermogenic Complex Propietary Blend: 190mg

Raspberry Ketones, Evodiamine, Black Pepper Extract (20% Piperine), Capsiacin HCI - several thermogenics in here (raspberry, pepper and capsaicin). Evodiamine has been shown to reduce fat uptake in rats.

Available from guess where:

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alphaburn-100-capsules.cfm

and also from Maximum Sports Nutrition

http://www.maximumsportsnutrition.co.uk/product.php?product=571

*My personal fat loss stack.*

OK, I have a weight problem as several people on this board are no doubt aware. However have recently dropped from 28% body fat down to 22% in just over 7 weeks. (and from 22 - 18 in the last 6 when I introduced Dexaprine) This has, I am sure, been down to two factors. Firstly my cardio regime and secondly the fat loss stack that I am currently using. This comprises the following overlapping products:

Week 1,2,3: Driven Sports Lean Xtreme (non-stim fat burner)

Week 4,5: Lean Xtreme + PES Alpha-T2

Week 6,7,8: Alpha-T2 + Force Nutrition Dexaprine (high stimulant fat loss agent - massively impressed with this one)

Week 9,10,11: Dexaprine

I am currently in week 8, and for the first time in over 15 years I am starting to see lines on my abs!

Note whilst Lean Xtreme and Alpha-T2 do not have the anxiety sides associated with them, Dexaprine does, so while the rst two legs of this stack would be OK if you suffer anxiety, Dexaprine would certainly not be.

*Conclusion*

This product seems to offer a great alternative to ECA and Yohimbine for those people that suffer from anxiety issues, which would be exacerbated by these products.

I hope that people find this useful, it will be updated I am convinced, particularly once it starts geting read, and more information becomes available on this promising looking supplement.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> *Rauwolscine*
> 
> There are a lot of articles on UK-M on the obvious - ahem - 'supplementation' candidates (AAS, hGH, PCT, HCG etc), but not so many on the minor and yet still potentially as important supplements available to the bodybuilder or person just looking to improve in certain key areas. This is the third article I have written on fat-loss compounds, and there will be more following this one.
> 
> The first in the series was written on the ECA stack, and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> The second was on Yohimbine, and can be found here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html
> 
> As with the previous article I'll give a brief overview of Rauwolscine, however as this is a relatively new compound, then these are still being fully documented, and my research is ongoing.
> 
> I have used various sources for this, from the omni present Wikipedia, through online articles, research papers and also personal experiences with the substance.
> 
> *Background to Rauwolscine*
> 
> Rauwolscine is an indole alkaloid with stimulant, aphrodisiac and local anaesthetic effects found naturally in plants of the genus Rauwolfia and Pausinystalia, along with several other active alkaloids including Yohimbine. Rauwolscine is a stereoisomer of Yohimbine, that is it is chemically identical, but differs in its 3 dimensional orientation. There are a total of 3 stereoisomers of Yohimbine, the other two being corynanthine and 3-epi-alpha-yohimbine. These two as yet have not found their way into any supplements that I can find, although there is a gathering body of research on them.
> 
> Rauwolscine is a relatively new substance and as such is not currently found in a great number of products, however those that are commonly available are listed later in this article.
> 
> *How does it work - more science*
> 
> Rauwolscine is an alpha-2 antagonist, it blocks the pre- and post-synaptic alpha-2 adrenoceptors, this prevents the release of Norepinephrine from cells. Norepinepherine stimulates both the alpha and beta receptors in a cell. Stimulation of the beta adrenoceptors causes the breakdown of fat, whilst stimulating the alpha-2 adrenoceptors prevents this breakdown of fats. Yohimbine blocks the alpha feedback mechanism, thus increasing norepinephrine. Additionally in blocking the alpha-2 receptor it blocks the storage of new fat.
> 
> Like yohimbine, rauwolscine is an agonist of 5-HT1a/b receptors and induce serotonin-like effects. While yohimbine has more affinity for the receptor, rauwolscine has a lower IC50 value (meaning it can saturate more receptors at the same dose) and can be seen as slightly more potent in serotonergic activity.
> 
> Like Ephedrine and Yohimbine it does not act directly on the Beta receptors, and therefore does not need to be cycled in the same way as Clenbuterol does, there is more information on this below.
> 
> It should be noted that the the abdominal area in men and the glutofemoral (butt) area in women contains a higher ratio of alpha-2 receptors, this seems, from personal experience, to make Rauwolscine more effective in these areas. Also blocking the alpha-2 receptors increases blood flow in fatty tissue, which also prevents fat from being deposited in the area.
> 
> *Availability*
> 
> Rauwolscine is available as an addition to a low number of fat-burning products right now, however its unique properties mean that side effects are dramatically reduced, whilst still being an effective fat loss agent.
> 
> *Side Effects*
> 
> Unlike ECA and Yohimbine, Rauwolscine does not have the associated anxiety and panic attacks which are prevalent with them, additionally the level of shakes on higher dosages are basically non-existent. Additionally I did not notice the same level of blood pressure increase as I did on ECA and Yohimbine. Also given that Rauwolscine effectively raises the levels of norepinephrine then taking it too late at night can cause insomnia, although from personal experience this seems to be much less extreme than Yohimbine and certainly ECA.
> 
> However as with all central nervous stimulants, Rauwolscine should NOT be taken by those people how have any history of, but not limited to, strokes, high blood pressure, heart, liver, kidney, or thyroid disease, diabetes or anemia, a family history of these or other medical conditions, or if taking any prescription, OTC, and/or other herbal medications. Please consult with a qualified medical practitioner if in doubt.
> 
> *Products and Suppliers for Yohimbine HCL*
> 
> The following are either products that I have used personally, or have on recommendation from people or companies whose opinion I trust. Again feel free to post further Rauwolscine based products in this thread that you have experience with - the more the merrier.
> 
> *PES Alpha-T2*
> 
> Higenamine 40mg - a Beta2 Agonist this promotes a direct fat loss action, like a low power clenbuterol.
> 
> Rauwolscine HCL 14mg
> 
> 3,3'-diido-l-thyronine - Several studies have shown that these compounds increase the metabolization of fatty acids and the burning of adipose fat tissue in rats.
> 
> This is available from Predator Nutrition
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-alpha-t2-90-caps.cfm
> 
> and CheapUK Supplements
> 
> http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners/pes-alpha-t2-90-capsule
> 
> This is the only product I have found so far that capitalises on the low sides of Rauwolscine, and would be suitable for those people who have a history of anxiety, or are naturally anxious people. The product below also contain rauwolscine, but additionally contain ingredients that have known anxiety type side effects.
> 
> *USP Labs OxyElite Pro*
> 
> Proprietary Blend	119.5mg
> 
> Bauhinia Purpurea L.(Standardized For Bauhnia-Statins 1-4) - Bauhinia purpurea may possess thyroid hormone-regulating activity amongst other things, and is claimed to aid in the conversion of T4 to T3 in animals.
> 
> Bacopa Monniera (Leaf) - this supports natural T4 levels, and in high doses (not in OxyElite though) can increase serum levels of T4, without the corresponding increase in T3.
> 
> 1,3-Dimethylamylamine (from Geranium Stem) - the well known Alpha receptor stimulant. Does have the issues associated with anxiety though. There is debate though at p[resent around how much 1,3 DMAA is actually found in geranium stem, and if it is then at what concentrations.
> 
> Cirsium Oligophyllum (Whole Plant Extract) - seems to work synergistically with caffeine to enhance fat loss.
> 
> Rauwolscine (Rauvolfia Canescens L. [Leaf And Root])
> 
> Caffeine	100mg
> 
> On paper this looks like a great fat-burner, I have not personally tried this one, although it is on my list of supplements to try. I will update this section once I have completed a cycle.
> 
> This is available from Predator Nutrition
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-oxyelite-pro-90-capsules.cfm
> 
> and CheapUK Supplements
> 
> http://www.cheapuksupplements.com/catalogue/shop-by-category-fat-burners-thermogenics/usplabs-oxyelite-pro-90-capsule
> 
> *My personal fat loss stack.*
> 
> OK, I have a weight problem as several people on this board are no doubt aware. However have recently dropped from 22% body fat down to 18.7% in just over 7 weeks. This has, I am sure, been down to two factors. Firstly my cardio regime and secondly the fat loss stack that I am currently using. This comprises the following overlapping products:
> 
> Week 1,2,3: Driven Sports Lean Xtreme (non-stim fat burner)
> 
> Week 4,5: Lean Xtreme + PES Alpha-T2
> 
> Week 6,7,8: Alpha-T2 + Force Nutrition Dexaprine (high stimulant fat loss agent - massively impressed with this one)
> 
> Week 9,10: Dexaprine
> 
> I am currently in week 8, and for the first time in over 15 years I am starting to see lines on my abs!
> 
> Note whilst Lean Xtreme and Alpha-T2 do not have the anxiety sides associated with them, Dexaprine does, so while the rst two legs of this stack would be OK if you suffer anxiety, Dexaprine would certainly not be.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> This product seems to offer a great alternative to ECA and Yohimbine for those people that suffer from anxiety issues, which would be exacerbated by these products.
> 
> I hope that people find this useful, it will be updated I am convinced, particularly once it starts geting read, and more information becomes available on this promising looking supplement.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


awesome mate thanks repped when i can !!!!


----------



## Guest

Great read again mate, are they going to get sticky'd?

Reps again mate

Edit- cant rep you yet gotta spread some love lol


----------



## DiggyV

You need to ask lorian about the sticky thing buddy, not sure what the deal is.

Also thanks for the almost reps. :lol:


----------



## predatorN

Great post Diggy.

I might add that Alphaburn by Genmyx could be added to this list along with HEAT Stack.


----------



## bdcc

predatorN said:


> Great post Diggy.
> 
> I might add that Alphaburn by Genmyx could be added to this list along with HEAT Stack.


I have never tried Alphaburn but would be curious to see a comparison from someone who has used the purer, more expensive rauwolscine HCL.

If anyone has managed to sourced the HCL version please let me know the comparison.


----------



## DiggyV

Updated, with the addition of two products from Genomyx - Alphaburn and HEAT to the product listings. Thanks for the heads up Pred... One definitely falls into the no-anxiety side of things, however not 100% sure on the other so to be safe have added it to the other section.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Does this supress your appetite diggy?

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV

willsy said:


> Does this supress your appetite diggy?
> 
> Cheers


I didn't notice any suppression on alpha-T2 when I took it buddy. Dexaprine however shut my appetite down quit severely.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> I didn't notice any suppression on alpha-T2 when I took it buddy. Dexaprine however shut my appetite down quit severely.


Dexaprine is a stim though right?

I'm looking for a non stim appetite killer!


----------



## DiggyV

Difficult one mate. Possibly your best bet might be to look at something that fools your stomach into thinking it is full. I believe Appesat is one based on seaweed, and the other is Fybrogel. I think they basically swell up in your stomach making your brain think your full. How well they work I am not sure though as never used them.


----------



## Bennai

Diggy,

When you was taking alpha t2 and lean extreme.

Was you taking lean extreme AM then alpha T2 PM? 1 tab of each?


----------



## DiggyV

Bennai said:


> Diggy,
> 
> When you was taking alpha t2 and lean extreme.
> 
> Was you taking lean extreme AM then alpha T2 PM? 1 tab of each?


No, I was taking 1 of each in the morning, and 1 A-T2 again in the afternoon. Started on just 1 of each in the morning and then upped the dosage after about a week if I recall. THis was only for 2 weeks though as a ramp down on lean extreme and a ramp up on A-T2. To be honest I would probably not do Lean Extreme again, but will run A-T2 again.


----------



## Bennai

Thanks Diggy,

I want to start on a fat loss stack, I've run ECA before it gives me pretty bad jitters. As much as I would like to go on dexaprine im not sure it would agree with me.

Any major benefits to running a non stim fat burner before start T2? Apart from keeping yourself on fat burners for a longer period.

Anything else that you have personally stacked with T2 with good effects?


----------



## DiggyV

Bennai said:


> Thanks Diggy,
> 
> I want to start on a fat loss stack, I've run ECA before it gives me pretty bad jitters. As much as I would like to go on dexaprine im not sure it would agree with me.
> 
> Any major benefits to running a non stim fat burner before start T2? Apart from keeping yourself on fat burners for a longer period.
> 
> Anything else that you have personally stacked with T2 with good effects?


If you dont like the jitters steer clear of Dexaprine, i reckon its worse that ECA on that respect. As far as a non stim fat burner goes, I would look for a nice strong Green Tea supplement - Something around 300-500mg per cap, and then take 900/1000mg per day split through out. The A-T2 should give you the fat burning you need. I was suitably impressed by it.


----------



## oxi86

Hello, DiggyV! Thank you very much for very informative reviews! Do you think Apha-T2 can be taken with ECA stack?


----------



## DiggyV

oxi86 said:


> Hello, DiggyV! Thank you very much for very informative reviews! Do you think Apha-T2 can be taken with ECA stack?


ECA and Alpha-T2 should go well together, as ECA is a broad spectrum receptor stimulant - but mainly Betas, whereas Rauwolscine is an Alpha (infact Alpha-2) stimulant.

Also as the sides are pretty minimal on Alpha-T2 then you shouldn't overload.

However as with all these things assess your tolerance before you dive right in at max dosages of both.


----------



## Dazza

Strange, i find the opposite with dexaprine, it chills me right out it was eca that really made my angry and wired.

I did try oxyelite pro a while back, abeit two tabs that is another good fat burner so it's on my to try list before it vanishes.

Im taking tt-33 along with the dex and it's working well.


----------



## DiggyV

Dazzza said:


> Strange, i find the opposite with dexaprine, it chills me right out it was eca that really made my angry and wired.
> 
> I did try oxyelite pro a while back, abeit two tabs that is another good fat burner so it's on my to try list before it vanishes.
> 
> Im taking tt-33 along with the dex and it's working well.


I'm lucky as I get no anxiety sides with any of them. I got jittery on Dex, not run oxyelite and probably won't now. Not planning any stims this year at all. The DNP is however stupendous.


----------



## bayman

Diggy, can you advise on running Dexaprine and Alpha T2 together? Interested in giving it a bash. Dosage and timinings appreciated.


----------



## DiggyV

bayman said:


> Diggy, can you advise on running Dexaprine and Alpha T2 together? Interested in giving it a bash. Dosage and timinings appreciated.


They should go well together, however as they are both alpha stims you may not notice twice the burning effects. I would probably run no more than 1 sex a day-probably soli half am and half early pm, and then take the a-t2 in whichever half of the day you train. Run for no more than 4 weeks, take 4 weeks off and then run again. You should gave enough for 2 runs from a bottle of each.

Good luck.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Great read doggy. Replied. I just went to the predator nutrition link and it says this is export only. Do you know if this is banned now?


----------



## DiggyV

chilli said:


> Great read doggy. Replied. I just went to the predator nutrition link and it says this is export only. Do you know if this is banned now?


Or diggy even :lol:

Yes Rauwolfia and its derivatives are now on the banned list, and predator were targetted early on.

I will update those links over the weekend.

Some of the other guys may have it if the government haven't got to them yet.


----------



## Need2Grow

Nice, never realised you can stack A-T2 and ECA.

May try this on next eca cycle, both give me results so will combine if fat becomes stubborn!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

DiggyV said:


> Or diggy even :lol:
> 
> Yes Rauwolfia and its derivatives are now on the banned list, and predator were targetted early on.
> 
> I will update those links over the weekend.
> 
> Some of the other guys may have it if the government haven't got to them yet.


sorry duggy.


----------



## alan_wilson

Are this links dead, or is it just me having issues?


----------



## Dazza

Just you, works fine here.


----------



## DiggyV

bayman said:


> Diggy, can you advise on running Dexaprine and Alpha T2 together? Interested in giving it a bash. Dosage and timinings appreciated.


I actually led into Dexaprine with Alpha-T2 and LEan Xtreme:

Week 1,2,3: Driven Sports Lean Xtreme (non-stim fat burner)

Week 4,5: Lean Xtreme + PES Alpha-T2

Week 6,7,8: Alpha-T2 + Force Nutrition Dexaprine (high stimulant fat loss agent - massively impressed with this one)

Week 9,10,11: Dexaprine

I would run T2 and Dex again, but probably together. To would dose Dex at 0.5 in the morning with 1 A-T2 cap, and then 0.5 Dex in the afternoon (2-3pm). Even if I felt less impact from Dex I wouldn't go higher than this as both Dex and A-T2 hit the Alpha receptors, and you need to allow the Rauwolscine to work. However both also contain T2 so would need to check that this dosage wasn't too much.

Maybe start at 0.5 dex and 1 A-T2 and see how that goes, then up the dose of the Dex to 0.5 / 0.5 if you seem OK.

However should work well together.


----------

